# sand spikes?



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

totally newb question here: what's the proper way to insert a sand spike into the beach and at what angle? also, how far from the water should it be?

i did one yesterday and it was straight up, but tilted slightly to one side so my rod tended to turn in that direction. didn't seem to affect anything. i have seen pictures of people tilting their holders back away from the water. i assume that is so it doesn't come flying out and let your rod go into the ocean when a big fish hits. also had a bear of a time getting into the sand as deep as i wanted. i finally resorted to using a rubber-coated boat anchor to hammer it in and it was still slow going.


----------



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

I dont know if this is proper, but I angle it back a bit like this \ and suck the air out of the tube and push the tube in the sand and it will go in the sand real easy, it looks funny, but it works. Then when you tighten your line up it will bend the pole back towards the water. 


Thanks,
Ed C.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

like taking a bong hit?  i only weigh 155# so i may have to put some effort into it.


----------



## animal (May 20, 2004)

sounds like your using metal rod holders. That is your problem lol. Most of us shark fishing guys on the beach use PVC. All you need is some 2" pieces about 5' cut with a angle on one end. The end with the angle or point goes in the sand first... just twist it in. Then here comes the funny part. On the other end of the PVC...wrap your lips around it and SUCK the air out from the pipe. When you do this the tube will sink into the sand very easily. Just do it till you get it at the depth you want it. You could even dig a small hole then do this..and you will get a even better strength. I usually angle my rod holders a little bit back as well. Place them right on the waters edge. Where the soft...wet sand is. If you try this and the pipe doesnt go down... the sand is to dry.


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Not as much effort as you would think. This is the same concept used to set anchore piles for off shore floaters.


----------



## Gowge (May 21, 2004)

*Best Custom Sand Spikes!*

This is the best I've ever seen or used. They're all WELDED MARINE ALUMINUM and will last a lifetime if you can keep them from being stolen! 

Notice the 'step' that's welded on the spike - you can push them down even if barefoot...

e-Me if you want to know where to order them...


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

The suction method looks funny but it realy does work. I paint a 1" stripe about one foot from the spike end so I know how deep the sand spike goes into the sand. We also "knife" the spike end with a dremmel tool so that it penitrates the sand easier. If you hammer the top, it smashes the top of the sand spike and damages the rod grips. Try the waters edge first and if it does not go in that easy just move closer to the water and try again. Sometimes there is alot of shell barried under the sand.


----------



## Stretch (May 22, 2004)

I use to always hammer my pvc pipe into the sand until a few weeks ago when I tried the vacuum system (sucking on the pipe). I tried to make sure no cars were coming and the other people on the beach looked pre-occupied, but darn if it didn't work. Even better than pounding the spike into the sand. 

I prefer straight up or tilted slightly back for my long rods and straight up for my yaked rods. 

I now have to trim all of my spikes to get rid of the rough edges that have occured from beating on htem for all these years.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I always get a laugh out of people tring to suck a holder down where I fish. The push in do ok, but you will need a hammer to get them in good enough around High Island. I use a sharp shooter shovel, and five and half foot pvc. This works on every beach in Texas.


----------



## GulfSharkFishing (Apr 25, 2005)

I use the cast iron dow rod type of holders and just hammer them in with a mini sledge hammer. Right at the waters edge, seems best and easiest. I like these holders because they are strong and don't have to worry about my rods even at night if I doze off.


----------



## surfbass (Sep 12, 2004)

I agree with Jolly Roger. If you can suck a sand spike into the clay at High Island then you are wasting your talents. I use a small sledge hammer. Stick the handle into the pipe and pile drive it down.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

man, how much do ya'll weigh? i was about perched on top of my spike feet off the ground and it wouldn't budge.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Whatever works best for you....Do that....I personally use a 2" tree planting auger
and drill down about 14"-16" that goes thur sand, clay, shell, anything but chunks
of rocks/concrete. 
Tilting the spike toward the Gulf or slightly away is up to you....I don't think it makes
signifant difference as to the strength or holding power of the spike except in clay...
the "fluidity" of the xtra sand in that amount is almost zero.
You have to be satisfied with your setup because it is your rod-n-reel that will be
dropped in the drink or lost with a monster on the end....
Jackie


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

Ive read someone uses one of those suction ghost shrimp catchers to make the hole then just stick the rod holder in it. Easy as that :cop:


----------



## Skavatar (May 24, 2004)

the bottom half of my rod holders are made from aluminum fence posts, the top half is pvc. i rotate the pipe into the sand about 6-8 inches or however far it will easily go, then i quickly pull it back out and the sand comes out with the pipe. the sand easily sildes out the pipe and i quickly stick the pipe back into the hole and it goes in another 6-8 inches. i usually have mine straight up and down, sometimes angled slightly towards the water. i've found it hard to pull the rod out of the holder when a big'un is pulling lots of drag.


----------

